# Tried THK



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So, since my "free" seminar is cancelled for tonight (not enough people) - I bought a sample bag of The Hones Kitchen - Force. I mixed it up, gave 1 tsp to my chihuahua and the rest to my golden. I wasn't sure if it was the right formula for Angel (chi). They both went right to it and licked the bowl clean - I mean clean!! However, there must be a learning curve here! Angel looked as if he were choking on something, so I instinctively reached down to his bowl ( and consequently his mouth) as I usually would. BUT, he growled and tried to bite me!! Normally, with kibble, I can touch him, his food, whatever! But he got very protective of THK. Is this normal? Is there a learning curve on my part? I can't have a dog that wants to bite me if I touch him or his food. My first instinct is "forget about that." My husband, said, nevermind raw food, he gets kibble!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That's resource guarding. You can google it, a ton of information out there on it. What it is, why it occurs, etc.... basically you will see it happen with a high value food. THK would be one because it was yummy and different than regular kibble. They may react the same way with raw. There are different ways of handling it and different philosophies but it's very 'normal'. You just have to understand canine behavior, why it happens, and how to correct. Trading up is one method that works well.

Don't have time to post links right now, but if you google 'resource guarding' you will find a wealth of information.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep, resource guarding is right I came across the same thing.

Every dog is different, Godric doesn't resource guard his food at all and I have to monitor him to make sure he eats it all before someone else does (I feed THK too) but Gretel does resource guard, and she's a mean you-know-what when she wants to be.

We personally don't allow it at all for the sheer fact that we'll soon be adding little children to our life and don't think it's acceptable because of the chance of her snapping at them. With that said, we also feed them separately and take steps to monitor them so they wont be disturbed in the 15 seconds it takes them to wolf down their meal, Gretel will listen to my OH better than she will to me, but we usually have no reason to bother her while she's eating.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Kali is a resource guarder (it's very common with AWS) and it is much, much worse with a premium resource like gushy food or treats. We tried a million things to train her out of it, and have settled on the "don't screw with her while she eats" method. It does make life difficult when she has something she shouldn't - spouse and I have to stage an "op" to get anything away from her!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I wish my pups loved THK that much, they hate it. I have Thrive though. Not sure I wanna try Embark, they might hate that too!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

None of my girls like any of THK foods at all. But love their Ziwipeak



Blondie87 said:


> I wish my pups loved THK that much, they hate it. I have Thrive though. Not sure I wanna try Embark, they might hate that too!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ivy's mom said:


> None of my girls like any of THK foods at all. But love their Ziwipeak


Bella loves Ziwi, Izzie eats it, but doesn't really love it. She loves kibble. I plan on just finishing out my 10 lb box of THK, then prolly just feed Fromm's kibble, which I should be getting delivered this week.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I only tried a sample bag of Embark. One loves it, one is not sure (and she is the skinny little one so I need her to eat!). Both agree on ZP so I will stick with that. Oh, and Hope about has a meltdown waiting for the THK to reconstitute. 
They both also really liked Fromms Surf and Turf (grain free).


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I only tried a sample bag of Embark. One loves it, one is not sure (and she is the skinny little one so I need her to eat!). Both agree on ZP so I will stick with that. Oh, and Hope about has a meltdown waiting for the THK to reconstitute.
> They both also really liked Fromms Surf and Turf (grain free).


It never gets any better, i've been feeding since November and Godric STILL has a meltdown twice a day.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Is THK as good as zp?


----------

